# Anyone Else Think Ubuntu 11.10 SUCKS?!



## buff3r0vrfl0w (Feb 7, 2011)

rant
I have been using Ubuntu since 7.10 and I loved it. I fell inlove with Linux using it. Now, I can't bear to use it for 5 mins. The server ed. are ok, but I've ventured into other distros for my server based needs. Anyways I can kind of deal with 10.04LTS but I draw the line there as far as Ubuntu goes. I feel like they sold out, everything's becoming too user-friendly, i feel like I have no control over my OS anymore. Ubuntu why'd you have to let me down so hard?!

endrant


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Ubuntu 11.10 is okay. It's the tablet-inspired Unity interface that's absolutely brutal.

Gnome 3 / Gnome Shell is not much better.


----------



## buff3r0vrfl0w (Feb 7, 2011)

prunejuice said:


> Ubuntu 11.10 is okay. It's the tablet-inspired Unity interface that's absolutely brutal.
> 
> Gnome 3 / Gnome Shell is not much better.


True point.. I actually prefer Gnome Shells though (kinda like it)


----------



## InterKnight (Oct 19, 2004)

I have been disappointed since Ubuntu 11.04 to be honest. The Unity developers kind of threw aside accessibility (to an extent) when Unity was in the making. I rely heavily on the Compiz eZoom screen magnifier, but Unity basically overrides some Compiz settings which makes the magnifier only work partially.

Since Ubuntu 11.04, I have switched to Linux Mint for the time being, and it works the way that I need it to.

I will say this, however. Ubuntu 11.10 is actually quite accessible using the Orca screen reader. I installed it on my laptop using Wubi in order to test it out. I hope something changes over the next months, but I too am exploring different distros.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

I already have Kubuntu 11.10 freshly installed on another dual-boot machine which I rarely use.
I'm with the 10.04 LTS, so when 12.04 rolls out, I might be switching (back) to KDE.

A proposition I'm not terribly thrilled over.


----------



## InterKnight (Oct 19, 2004)

What is happening with Ubuntu (and GNOME as well) is kind of saddening. From my understanding, both Unity and GNOME 3 intentionally changed or disabled some of the features of Compiz in favor of their own window manager. I'm not meaning to complain, but this is kind of a step back in my case, as without a screen magnifier I am (for the most part) unable to use my system.

To keep things positive, though, it is getting me to explore other distros outside of Ubuntu, which has been fun and interesting. Knoppix, for instance, has a special version called ADRIANE which is designed with blind users in mind. I don't want to be the center of attention; I just want to use my system. 

I am just going to wait until Ubuntu 12.04 comes out to see what changes are made, hopefully for the better.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I've read several rants about Unity and I'd be surprised if it lasts.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

> The Zen Master said , "Who binds you?"
> The seeker of liberty said, "No one binds me."
> The Zen Master said, "Then why seek liberation?


 Zen Mondo

Nobody is forcing you to use it. You can change to Gnome if you want to. (Ok more support will be developed around Unity, but support for Gnome will not stop.) You can change distro if you want to. Linux Mint is based on Ubuntu and will continue to use Gnome.

If you don't like it change it!


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Five alternative desktop environments here: http://maketecheasier.com/5-alternatives-to-unity-in-ubuntu-oneiric/2011/10/27
with install instructions.


----------



## nickgr5 (Oct 22, 2011)

I installed Ubuntu yesterday alongside Windows 7 using Wubi installer; it doesn't suck but I have to say that I wasn't excited at all. I'm sticking with openSUSE I guess.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

I have never liked Ubuntu because of the deliberate attempts to lock you out of parts of the system. sudo su - indeed! Hmmpphhh!

I've used Mandriva since Mandrak 7.2 and I like it. Unfortunately, big changes at the company are driving me off of it. I tried to ujpgrade to Mageia 1 but the upgrade failed and forced me to roll back. Not sure where I'll go next; I badly want to avoid a reinstall; I've always upgraded and don't want to change that. *sigh*


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

jiml8 said:


> I have never liked Ubuntu because of the deliberate attempts to lock you out of parts of the system. sudo su - indeed! Hmmpphhh!


What part does Ubuntu lock you out of?


----------



## InterKnight (Oct 19, 2004)

After reading the article which was posted by 1002richards, I decided that I would just take a leap and try out some other desktop environments.

I do not dislike Ubuntu at all; I was just disappointed in Unity's accessibility. I am currently working with KDE (I have been for the past few days now), and I must say that I absolutely love it.

It is nice to try something "new and fresh". 

Thanks for the link, 1002richards.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

You're welcome!


----------



## bbjester (Jul 7, 2005)

I thought Unity was pretty swell on my netbook until I installed it and saw how miserably slow it ran on it. Running Unity on my desktop sucked too, the multiple windows for GIMP were a pain to deal with in Unity. Also moving my cursor to the upper left corner would often cause my buttons in Chrome to become obscured (I set sidebar menu to autohide). Unity is not for me I guess, and maybe Gnome Shell will hopefully get better. Otherwise I will be using XFCE for now which has really started to grow on me. At the end of the day this has to be said though... If I wanted to use a tablet interface full time I would buy a tablet and quit using my desktop! Touchscreen friendly may be fine on a tablet, but no one I know wants to sit in front of a desktop all day with their arms extended outward towards the screen. In fact the last thing I want is a fingerprint smudged 22 inch display on my desk and extremely tired arms.


----------

